# We're new WorldMark owners ....



## AshleenandJim (Aug 28, 2008)

It's been about a month since we've been active on this forum.  We went to a Wyndham sales presentation/vacation thing in Sedona, back in July, and learned about the points system.  Then we started doing a lot of research, including coming to this forum and getting a lot of great info from y'all.  We were thinking pretty seriously about buying Wyndham points on the secondary market.  

Last night we went to a WorldMark presentation here in Tucson, just to get more info about the whole system and the relationships.  (We got $75 worth of gift cards at a sporting goods store and a 3-day Vegas vacation we've yet to schedule, but those were really incidental, and we'd have gone to the presentation without them; indeed, we actually forgot about them till the salesman reminded us as we were leaving!)

We've read somewhere here that Wyndham's VIP perks aren't written into the contract, but at the presentation yesterday, saw that the WorldMark extras _are_ contractual.  For that reason, and because WorldMark seems to focus on the West Coast while there's more Wyndham in the East, and a little bit because we liked the WorldMark sales guy a little better than the Wyndham one, we ended up buying the minimum number of credits (6,000) we needed for a "premium" ownership.  Haven't even registered on the WorldMark site yet; came here first!

Now we're thinking we might not need any Wyndham points, although we do plan to get additional WorldMark credits on the secondary market.  (The Wyndham salesman, when we mentioned "used points" to him, was pretty snippy about it.  The WorldMark people agreed that it was a pretty good idea, as long as we have some new points to access the TravelShare and other benefits.)

Any thoughts about any of this?

-- Ashleen and Jim


----------



## rhonda (Aug 28, 2008)

Welcome, Ashleen and Jim!

Our first timeshare purchase was WM.  We purchased direct from the developer and quickly added credits to it via resale.  We've had several rounds of both buying and selling and are satisfied.  While _some_ of our add-ons went through quickly and easily _others_ included a healthy dose of frustration (slow paperwork, errors in paperwork, too many people involved, etc.)  Looking back, I've always been pleased that our first purchase was "through the front door":  pleasant transaction, immediate processing, with all the proper documentation, etc.

Don't have any experience with TravelShare ... but we certainly enjoy the WM program "as is."  Welcome and best wishes!


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 28, 2008)

The advice you'll hear over and over again is that the Travelshare benefits are not worth the extra $10,000 you paid by buying direct from the developer. 

IMHO, You should buy all your WM points resale. You're not likely to miss the travelshare benefits. 

Rescind Now, while you can. 

PS I agree that for someone on the west coast, WM may be a better fit for you than Wyndham.


----------



## lprstn (Aug 28, 2008)

Agree WM will work better for you also, and also agree you should Rescind and purchase resale.


----------



## mtribe (Aug 29, 2008)

Welcome to the club!  Worldmark is the best and has changed our lived we LOVE it.  I have to agree with most everything else.  I won't buy fairfield because we can exchange anywhere we want to go with our existing WM account.  I recommend that you go go www.wmowners.com to learn exclusively about worldmark.  this site kinda mixes and matches with wyndham.  Be active, learn the system, VACATION A LOT, be flexible and please VOTE FOR MARCI www.marci4worldmark.com we need an independent BOD Most of all NEVER NEVER EVER give Wyndham your proxy.


----------



## mfan (Aug 29, 2008)

Welcome and Congratulations!  I'm a WM owner thru resale and have since added more resale credits, twice.  I would never buy from the developer, but that's me, I can't stand paying more for something that I could get for so much less.  In this case, you do lose some (questionable) "benefits" by buying resale.  But, I think if do some reading on wmowners.com, you'll find most of the "benefits" are smoke and mirrors.  And, what remains are not worth the premium you pay to the developer.     

Just to give you a point of reference, the resale price of a fully loaded (meaning it has 12,000 points banked from the previous 2 years) premium account with 6,000 annual points is typically $0.60 to $0.70 per annual point.


----------



## Tokapeba (Aug 30, 2008)

*Rescind Rescind Rescind*

*Rescind Rescind Rescind​*. 
I went to a travelshare presentation at Yellowstone a while back and they didn’t even bother trying to sell me anything after they found out I bought resale and was a member of TUG. 

Travelshare isn’t worth 10k and it won’t be worth anything after they cancel it. 

Isn’t there a lawsuit against it?

Andy.


----------



## gmarine (Aug 30, 2008)

Rescind and buy resale. WM credits resale have been going for 55-65 cents a credit on EBAY with some even lower. The developer benefits arent even close to be worth it.


----------



## Icc5 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Best plan for us*



mtribe said:


> Welcome to the club!  Worldmark is the best and has changed our lived we LOVE it.  I have to agree with most everything else.  I won't buy fairfield because we can exchange anywhere we want to go with our existing WM account.  I recommend that you go go www.wmowners.com to learn exclusively about worldmark.  this site kinda mixes and matches with wyndham.  Be active, learn the system, VACATION A LOT, be flexible and please VOTE FOR MARCI www.marci4worldmark.com we need an independent BOD Most of all NEVER NEVER EVER give Wyndham your proxy.



We too agree with everything said so far.  We own 3 other timeshare properties bought before discovering Worldmark and now feel as if we have a complete package.  I too don't see any use for Travelshare and feel it is just another way for Worldmark to make extra money.
As far as the ease of booking and the units and locations we have been very happy.  I also agree you should join the different forums to stay up with everything that goes on.
Bart


----------



## yumdrey (Sep 1, 2008)

*Rescind if you can*

For what you paid for 6000 credit (to developer), you can buy 15000 - 18000 credit from ebay. There's no difference, and travelshare has no worth for that extra big money.


----------



## mtribe (Oct 2, 2008)

Well, I hope we did not all scare you away.  Let us know what you decided to do.  Did you stay with the club?  I hope so because Worldmark is great.  Regardless of whether you rescinded or not you can make WM work for you.  Our first batch of points was developer and I feel good that I put in my share to help build the club.  Come here and to www.wmowners.com often so tht you can really learn how to maximize your account.  and last but not least at this important time.  PLEASE VOTE in the upcoming elections.  Vote independent to remove the conflict of interest on our BOD and NEVER EVER give the developer your proxy.  (that would be like allowing a congressman to elect themself)  All that said I would also have to ask Please cast BOTH votes for Marci Tribe vote no on the expanded BOD and read about Marci's stances in the link below.  

Mike


----------



## pianodinosaur (Oct 2, 2008)

I have had the pleasure of trading into Worldmark and Fairfiled TSs via RCI and had a great time.  There are numerous Worldmark-Wyndham TSs on ebay at this time.  There are several in Kauii that you can pick up for under $100.  The MFs in Kauii for Worldmark are certainly much less than those for Marriott.


----------



## mfan (Oct 2, 2008)

pianodinosaur said:


> I have had the pleasure of trading into Worldmark and Fairfiled TSs via RCI and had a great time.  There are numerous Worldmark-Wyndham TSs on ebay at this time.  There are several in Kauii that you can pick up for under $100.  The MFs in Kauii for Worldmark are certainly much less than those for Marriott.



Just to clarify, Worldmark is purely a points based system.  Its owners do not have a "home resort", so all points are equal in terms of usage.  However, Wyndham has tried to differentiate the accounts by offering the questionable benefits provided by Travelshare to direct buyers.

The Kauai and other locations you see on eBay listings for Worldmark are there just to satisfy eBay's listing requirement.  The timeshare seller must provide a resort, so WM sellers are free to pick anyone they think will attract the most interests.


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 3, 2008)

pianodinosaur said:


> I have had the pleasure of trading into Worldmark and Fairfiled TSs via RCI and had a great time.  There are numerous Worldmark-Wyndham TSs on ebay at this time.  There are several in Kauii that you can pick up for under $100.  The MFs in Kauii for Worldmark are certainly much less than those for Marriott.


To clarify: There are no Worldmark TS selling for $100. ( unless they still have a significant loan on the TS) 

The TS in hawaii and other locations which sell for a $100s are Wyndham ( AKA FairField) TS not Worldmark.


----------

